# My new horse and barrel prospect Trouble!



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My new 3 year old TB barrel prospect Trouble. I am so excited to start working with him! I just brought him home a few hours ago and he and Jet are already best buds. His former owner bought him as a yearling to be a racehorse but unfortunately she was scammed and given registration papers to another colt so she could not race him. I can't believe people do that! I can't wait to start training him though I definitely gotta get him gelded ASAP. I can't wait till he finishes filling out and that hay belly is about to go bye bye!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice! and lol I have that same halter in pink.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Very nice! and lol I have that same halter in pink.


I have it in pink too


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

His former owner told me that Trouble may have some QH. I'm thinking he looks appendix as well. I'm excited to see how fast he goes.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so handsome! Love the sky blue on him


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice horse 
I love the blue halter


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too it's my favorite. I think I'll have to get him some baby blue gear since it looks so nice on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

To be honest....he doesn't look like a 3yr old. Are you positive he is 3? He looks like a long yearling or a early 2yr old.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> To be honest....he doesn't look like a 3yr old. Are you positive he is 3? He looks like a long yearling or a early 2yr old.


Can't be completely sure she told me she bought him as a yearling in 2010. I'm pretty sure he is 3 he has a massive body and he is 15 hands even. And he has monster testicles lol. Really got to get him gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy!! Good luck with him!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Handsome boy!! Good luck with him!!


Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ggriffin924 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like the name "trouble", he looks young.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

ggriffin924 said:


> I like the name "trouble", he looks young.


Yeah I thought his name was cute. Even if he is 2 and not three he is definitely big enough to start riding training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Yeah I thought his name was cute. Even if he is 2 and not three he is definitely big enough to start riding training.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not on everyone's opinion. 

First of all good luck with your boy, he looks handsome, and that color really pops on him, I'm sure you are going to have great fun.

Back to the age thing, remember we aren't just talking about physical maturity when we are talking about riding, but also about mental ability, and to me that is a big reason for taking it slow and steady with babies, it is to easy to mess with their minds and end up with issues if they are to mentally stressed, rather than stretched early on.

once again, handsome boy, have fun


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Not on everyone's opinion.
> 
> First of all good luck with your boy, he looks handsome, and that color really pops on him, I'm sure you are going to have great fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Don't worry I've been training young horses for years. It's probably going to be a month or two before I really try to get on him. He already has some pretty solid ground work as far as lunging and driving goes before I even bought him. I tested out what he learned so far yesterday. He did better than I thought he would. But there is still work to be done. He needs more desensitizing and trust building and more ground foundation skills. If I hoped on him right now I would find myself hurt laying in the dirt. Trust me I'm the biggest fan of not getting in a hurry when it comes to horse training. People that hurry often find themselves hurt or with a horse they can't control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't start him on the barrels yet


----------



## BarrelRacer3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya he looks like he is younger then three, this is what my three year old gelding looks like 
(And he is a quarter horhttp://www.horseforum.com/members/31277/album/my-horses-3911/september-2011-010-29208.jpgse)


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Love the name, cute boy!

I have to agree with others with respect to his age, he looks like a baby! It is possible that he is a (very) late bloomer of course, however, given all the confusion that happened with his papers, I'd get a dentist out to look at his teeth and make an approximation. First and second incisors and premolars will give a pretty good indication of his age.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

You said in a post "I hope hes fast" What does that mean? You never seen him run? I dont get that. Please excuse my lack of barrel knowledge, but i would think i would want to get an idea of how fast a horse runs if barrel racing is a speed/timed event.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

BarrelRacer3 said:


> Don't start him on the barrels yet


He could be younger it's ok if he is too. And u can't start a horse on barrel that isn't broke to ride properly ( unfortunately some people do this). Barrel training won't begin for quite a while. He needs a proper foundation of training on the ground beforehand so it's going to be a bit before I even think about getting on his back. Then he's going to needs lots of riding and then I'll finally I start barrel training. Barrel starting is definitely a next year thing. Trust me there is a reason I have really calm well trained horses even when they are young. I don't rush, my horses understand what I want before we move to the next step. My ten month old colt Jet is calmer about me putting my saddle pad on him and swinging ropes and seeing potentially scary stuff than Trouble is so there is still plenty to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

robohog said:


> You said in a post "I hope hes fast" What does that mean? You never seen him run? I dont get that. Please excuse my lack of barrel knowledge, but i would think i would want to get an idea of how fast a horse runs if barrel racing is a speed/timed event.


He is built for the speed and I seem him canter around the pasture but you can't get the full gage of his abilities until you ride him and I can't ride him yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> He is built for the speed and I seen him canter around the pasture but you can't get the full gage of his abilities until you ride him and I can't ride him yet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Love the name, cute boy!
> 
> I have to agree with others with respect to his age, he looks like a baby! It is possible that he is a (very) late bloomer of course, however, given all the confusion that happened with his papers, I'd get a dentist out to look at his teeth and make an approximation. First and second incisors and premolars will give a pretty good indication of his age.


He goes to the vet to get gelded this week I'll have him look at his teeth he is very knowledgeable about determining age by looking at teeth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

You should have bought my horse! http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/cinny-sale-lincoln-nebraska-124162/ He IS fast! He CAN stop on a dime and he turns like he is on rails!!! lol.

Oh yea and you can get on him and run him yesterday!!! lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

robohog said:


> You should have bought my horse! http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/cinny-sale-lincoln-nebraska-124162/ He IS fast! He CAN stop on a dime and he turns like he is on rails!!! lol.
> 
> Oh yea and you can get on him and run him yesterday!!! lol


Lol I think I'm ok I like to get my horses young and train them myself plus Nebraska is a bit far from Oklahoma. And I bought Trouble for a practically give away price of $300 bucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He's really cute! Sounds like you have all the right foundations for getting him started and I like the way you explained your methods. Doesn't sound like you're in as much of a rush as a lot of people are trying to hint at. haha

And I love when a person prefers to start their own horses. There is a bond to starting one yourself that you don't get as easy with one who was trained by someone else, and in barrel racing, it is a HUGE plus to work as a team as you know.

Keep us updated! I like him!

(PS, I agree about the appendix thing. We trained a 3 year old appendix stud that looked SOOO much like Trouble. He also had the young face.)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> He's really cute! Sounds like you have all the right foundations for getting him started and I like the way you explained your methods. Doesn't sound like you're in as much of a rush as a lot of people are trying to hint at. haha
> 
> And I love when a person prefers to start their own horses. There is a bond to starting one yourself that you don't get as easy with one who was trained by someone else, and in barrel racing, it is a HUGE plus to work as a team as you know.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I don't know where people got I was in a hurry at lol. You picked up that I enjoy making a strong bond with my horses. To me that is EXTREMELY important! I jave started every horse thay i have owned for that reason. But just incase i didn't make it clear enough i train my horses slowly there is no hurries when it comes to training Trouble will get there in time as he forms a strong foundation on the ground then in riding, and if I wanna barrel race or ride all I have to do is go hop on pepper. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He does look young, but like Sarahver said he could just be a late bloomer.
I like him. He kind of reminds me of my buckskin baby (though he's taller). She was a late bloomer too.
This is her at 5 and she is just starting to fill out.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think he is three and a late bloomer 15 hh is a tall 2 year old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought he was a TB? Or is he crossed with something small perhaps? TBs can, and usually do, reach 15hh by about 18 months of age. If they haven't reached 15hh by 2yo, they are considered on the smaller side. 

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah he is a TB. I won't lie I'm used to quarter horse's. I didn't know they got so big so fast. Learn something new all the time. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Though I so think he may be crossed with quarter horse as well. His former owner thought he may too. She knew for sure that his mother was a pure TB mare out of a racehorse called Matchlite. But she said the guy that scammed her (a former friend) had two studs one pure TB and one running bred QH and she thought that the QH was the real dad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your comments!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

